# MET TECH



## Nethercore (15 Jul 2012)

Hey all!

I had a dead computer for a few months, just got my power supply replaced.  Finally.  My job doesn't pay well as you can see.

My significant other sent me a text about MET TECH being an 'in demand' occupation.  I was curious and checked out the Forces.ca website, read the information and watched the video.  It's pretty well all I can do on a Sunday.

Would anyone care to enlighten me on their knowledge of the trade, the fulfillment of that occupation a person can have, if it's a good job for anyone qualified vs something else that might pop up, and if there are any factual things I should know that are not covered on the website?  I'm not overly concerned about the financial side of it as I can access all that information in three seconds and I'm not in this solely for money.  I genuinely want a better life and career.

I did preview most of the posts I could find on MET TECH but most of those posts turned in to a massive bitch fest or they were years old and I'm looking for current, relative information sans the back and forth tit for tat that seems to dissolve a good thread some times.

I was originally planning to go Image Tech but my recruiter told me a few weeks ago that it is not in demand and is on the bottom of everyone's list.  It could also screw up my family plans with my sig other who is currently on his courses in Borden, if I went for Image Tech; which is why I'm now considering other occupations.


Thanks in advance!   :nod:


----------



## stretch (16 Jul 2012)

Are you asking for someone to tell you what you will like better?  What's "fulfilling" to someone else may not be to you.
Is there a question regarding CMR, RMC, or ROTP?


----------



## Nethercore (17 Jul 2012)

Asking about the trade and if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## brihard (17 Jul 2012)

Nethercore said:
			
		

> Asking about the trade and if anyone knows anything about it.



You posted your question in the military college section of the site. I'm sure one of the admins will be around soon enough to move it.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jul 2012)

First, Met Tech is an NCM occupation, so it wouldn't involve training at either of Canada's military colleges. (This sub-board is for discussions  about MilCol and other ROTP plans).

Second, the trade is undergoing some changes.  My understanding is that the CF Met Centre is being established in Gagetown (someone please correct me if I'm wrong); that means there will be more positions in Gagetown, and fewer elsewhere.  That suggests that if your significant other is also in the CF, for a better chance at postings together, they should be in a trade that's common in Gagetown as well.

As for the specifics of the trade & what day to day is like?  I've got very limited knowledge, unfortunately.


----------



## Nethercore (18 Jul 2012)

Thank-you.


----------



## CombatDoc (19 Jul 2012)

Nethercore said:
			
		

> I was originally planning to go Image Tech but my recruiter told me a few weeks ago that it is not in demand and is on the bottom of everyone's list.  It could also screw up my family plans with my sig other who is currently on his courses in Borden, if I went for Image Tech; which is why I'm now considering other occupations.


I'm not sure that you're not being fed a line WRT Image Tech being undesirable.  IMO, Image Tech is one of the most interesting NCM occupations.  The upside is that you get to deploy to many different exercises, operations, etc in order to get imagery.  The downside is that you get to deploy to many different exercises, operations, etc.  If you have artistic talent, then image tech would be a great trade.  But, you can be busy with op tempo.

Met Tech does not appear to have the same diversity, and seem to be primarily used by the Navy and Air Force for their weather forecasting abilities.  Hopefully, an Image Tech will chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## Nethercore (25 Jul 2012)

Well, thank-you for the answer I was looking for CombatDoc.  Still, sorry to everyone for apparently posting in the wrong area.

I am being fed a line though, I've checked with my friends in a few rankings and branches of military.  I've got the politics down now and I won't be talking to that recruiter ever again.  

N


----------



## CombatDoc (25 Jul 2012)

Nethercore, I discussed your question with a friend of mine who is a former Chief Warrant Officer.  We both agreed that Image Tech would be waaay more interesting than Met Tech, and offers a lot of fun and diversity.  Met Techs would probably disagree.


----------



## Wookilar (25 Jul 2012)

And they certainly would. Been speaking with a friend of mine at the new met center here. It's not just Air and Sea that use them as they now fall under the Intelligence Branch and are starting to end up in a number of interesting places (like Alert  :) and working with a greater variety of interesting people (like the Artillery of all people  ;D)


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jul 2012)

They have been working at Alert and with the artillery for many years. Nothing new there.


----------



## GAP (25 Jul 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> (like the Artillery of all people  ;D)



Yeah, they would need them with artillery....how else are the shots going to see where to land.......You need clear skies..... :nod:


----------

